# Entering (Hopefully) the World of Agility and/or Rally



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Rally is boring!  . . . Agility is fun.

Here's a perfect Rally score . . . staring Tank.






There are a ton of Rally videos in Youtube . . including videos on training. And all of the moves can be practiced individually.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Cavon *and *Plumcrazy *can answer your questions! 

Good luck no matter which you choose.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have done several intro to agility courses, with different trainers and in different settings, and have come to the conclusion that it is worth starting with the very best instruction you can find. This is partly because of safety issues - there is the potential for injury for both you and the dog, and it is important to understand how to minimise these - and partly because it is much easier to learn how to do it right, than to unlearn doing it wrong! Even if you just want to do it for fun, and not competitively, it is better to start off correctly.

Would it be possible to have a trial session at the places you mention, or even just go along to watch? If you want to practice at home, there are some good videos and tips on using basic household stuff to practice - pieces of pipe or broomsticks for cavaletti, a wobble board, a plank set flat on the ground - much cheaper and safer than the rather flimsy kits you see advertised.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> Rally is boring!


Liar, liar, pants on fire!!! :aetsch:

We LOVE doing Rally O with our poodles! :lol: Well, ok, maybe it isn't as EXHILARATING as high-flyin' agility, but it's awesome to work with your dog as a team and not have to run and SWEAT while you're doing it!  I perspire enough during my exercise classes! ound:

CB's right - I'm sure there are tons of videos for both agility & rally online. Truthfully, after seeing pictures and videos of Nicole's Afghan Hound, Taboo, compete in agility, I'm getting very interested in getting my future SIGHTHOUND started in that sport! 

No matter what performance sport you choose to do with your dog, have fun with it! Our dogs LOVE that we spend extra time and attention (not to mention the extra TREATS) on them when we practice and train! Much better than just couch-potatoing (is that a verb?) with them all the time!

Let us know what you decide to try! 

Barb


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I do Agility and have many videos of me with my IG and my hubby with his PWC at my YouTube channel; feel free to check it out. YouTube - Quossum's channel

Agility is the one with the obstacles; Rally is the one that's like...Obedience Lite! :aetsch: I used to do Obedience, but not since my early dog days. Many people do both Rally and Agility.

You might still check out the Agility place you mentioned; it could be that the Agility classes are taught by someone with a different philosophy than the owner. I don't see a lot of really coercive training in Agility, since the dog has to be pretty willing and forward, but I know there are unfortunately bound to be some out there. I second the idea of asking if you can come watch a class; if they have a problem with that, that might be a bad sign.

With Agility, especially as a newbie, it really is good to get with a good training center. BUT if that's impossible, I will strongly recommend this book: Agility Right from the Start. Amazon.com: Agility Right from the Start: The ultimate training guide to America's fastest-growing dog sport (9781890948412): Eva Bertilsson, Emelie Johnson Vegh: Books The book is written from a very positive training viewpoint (clicker-friendly, no corrections). It starts at the most basic of basic foundations and breaks *everything* down into steps, tiny baby steps, with very clear instructions for achieving goal upon goal, and better yet, great explanations for the "why" you're doing it this way. It even starts you out right with a "handling system" in mind, something that most people starting out don't even consider. (I know I didn't. For those in the Agility world who are curious, the book is compatible with Greg Derrett-style handling.) Tons of little activities and exercises you can do on your own. Keep it in mind!

Hope this helps!

--Q


----------



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

Quossum said:


> You might still check out the Agility place you mentioned; it could be that the Agility classes are taught by someone with a different philosophy than the owner. I don't see a lot of really coercive training in Agility, since the dog has to be pretty willing and forward, but I know there are unfortunately bound to be some out there. I second the idea of asking if you can come watch a class; if they have a problem with that, that might be a bad sign.
> 
> 
> 
> --Q


Unfortunately, the same person who owns it that does run the agility. She has a pack of newfoundlands - but since the second class out of obedience when she yanked the leash out of my hand (really, yanked) and started using a choke chain on Ryker when he barked...yeah, I was out. Not my thing.​

I'm going to ask my groomer for her opinion too. Ryker's fast and is exceptional at figuring things out - but he can be a bit ADD. So I need to work on keeping his attention first. 

Thank you all for your help. I'll keep your updated on whatever I decide - and thanks for the book recommendation! ​


----------

